# Keyboard and shell resolution



## williamtek (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,
I'm new on FreeBsd.
I'd like to know how can I configure keyboard on my notebook toshiba satellite A105, and
better resolution on shell?
Some body can help me?
Williamtek:stud


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 16, 2010)

System console configuration

Keyboard - kbdcontrol(1)()
resolution - vidcontrol(1)()
Mouse - moused(8)()

To configure in /etc/rc.conf
System console options included in /etc/defaults/rc.conf
also font and cursor.


----------

